# digitrax DH123D decoder ?



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I installed one of these in a model power 0-4-0 switcher (may be 1st problem). 

ran great for three loops around the track on factory set channel 3 - no problems then-----------

i tried to reprogram it to a new channel on my e-z command (may be 2nd 

problem) and it immediately saw a short and the decoder started melting

now it just acts like there is a short - any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the decoder is prodably fried now since it started to melt. The motor may not be completely isolated. Make sure that the blue shrink wranp does not get holes and touch peices of metal, this will also cause it to short out. I would recomend getting a DZ123 from digitrax for that small of an engine.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

cool. thanks.


----------

